# Time for a Proteus update (request!)



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Okay, since we rehashed the 1/350 TOS Enterprise, how about talking about a classic model subject that IS being produced this year (I think): the Crow's Nest 1/48 Fantastic Voyage Proteus. We've heard late June/early July--it's now early July. Where's my Proteus, Drew?


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Yeah. What's up wit dat?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Kids!

The last 2 months have been insane for me. After waiting more than 4 years for our adoption to go through, we are going to China this Thursday and coming home with out new little one!

All this baby stuff has hurt my schedule a bit, but Jim Key and the gang at Custom Replicas are working hard on my casting projects and turning out spectacualr results.

Before I leave for China this week the 48 scale Proteus masters will go out to Jim for casting. He just started sending me my 96 scale Mercury Atlas kits and they are simply perfect! 

So... I won't have much time for communicating, but things are moving forward. I'll post as soon as there is news... yes she is late again, but not a lot... she's coming! Brian Weiblinger stopped by my house the other day and checked it out personally, and he seemed quite thrilled with what he saw!

Cheers!

Drew


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Totally understandable.

Good luck with the miniature human project.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

I can't believe you'd put your life and family in front of our needs as modelers, you selfish prick.

 Best of luck on the trip. I've known some people who've done the same and it's a brilliant experience.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Congratulations Drew!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Astounding news - keep us posted on how things go with the adoption!!!!

Huzz


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

THANKS GUYS!

In between a multitude of get ready for the baby tasks I am putting the shine on the Proteus Hull parts in 48 scale. After working on this #@%#% project for this long, seeing the improvments to the parts that bumping up the scale allowed me to achieve has really re-invigorated me! Here's a glance at some of the tiny parts... shown here are the hatch to the rear lab, the oscilloscope that sits on the front counter, the wireless box that sits mid station, the pilot's control panel, the rear thrusters, the laser rifle, and the tiny tiny bits that mount on the inner window frame. After seeing the perfection that Custom Replicas team has just delivered to me on my Mercury Atlas in 96 scale castings, I know that none of these tiny details will get lost in casting!

I leave for China in a few days, but I will try to send whatever i can to the various catalogs so my stuff is still available when i am not.

Cheers!

Drew


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Man those parts look great! :thumbsup: This will be one on my list fer sure. 

Have a good trip and hope all goes well.


----------



## cribb (Jan 29, 1999)

Looking good! Really looking forward to this!


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the peek. I would've been incredibly frustrated to spend all the time you did on the previous version to find at the end it would be difficult to cast up. Good luck on your *new* project and catch you later.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Great news on all fronts, Drew. 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Keep us posted!


----------



## RJSand (Jul 21, 2010)

drewid142 said:


> THANKS GUYS!
> 
> In between a multitude of get ready for the baby tasks I am putting the shine on the Proteus Hull parts in 48 scale. After working on this #@%#% project for this long, seeing the improvments to the parts that bumping up the scale allowed me to achieve has really re-invigorated me! Here's a glance at some of the tiny parts... shown here are the hatch to the rear lab, the oscilloscope that sits on the front counter, the wireless box that sits mid station, the pilot's control panel, the rear thrusters, the laser rifle, and the tiny tiny bits that mount on the inner window frame. After seeing the perfection that Custom Replicas team has just delivered to me on my Mercury Atlas in 96 scale castings, I know that none of these tiny details will get lost in casting!
> 
> ...


The details look amazing! Fantastic work.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I recently had a chance to inspect some of the master patterning for this kit at Jim Key's shop. Un-freaking believably crisp, sharp, and accurate detailing. The decision to bump up to 1/48 makes a HUGE difference.

I know it's been a long time coming, but Proteus fans WILL NOT BE DISAPPOINTED. If ever a garage kit was worth the wait, this is it.


----------



## nurturer (Mar 24, 2007)

Is the 1/72 version still in the works?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

No--the scale was bumped up to make the small parts easier to work with. I've seen the interior parts too and believe me, at 1/72 scale you'd have needed an electron microscope and your own "waldo" to work with them (let alone Drew's 1/350 version!). I love 1/72 scale stuff but I think 1/48 is perfect for this subject--it'll be just under a foot long.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

<Flounder>"Oh, boy ... is this great!!!"</Flounder>


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

jbond said:


> No--the scale was bumped up to make the small parts easier to work with.


Yeah, one of the problems I experienced with the aborted 1/72 test build had to do with the wafer-like thinness of some of the parts. At that reduced scale the resin was just too brittle to work with (the leading edges of the window frame were particularly delicate).

At 1/48 the problems mentioned above ought not to be an issue. Neither should the resin, the "weepiness" of which threw me a bit of a curve during the 1/72 test build (but, hey, that's what test builds are for).


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

1/48 now? 

Wow!!!

I literally haven't built a model since my Wilco Proteus, about 5 years ago. Put it down to being busy at work and family commitments. 

But the Wilco is 1/48 so I can tell you first hand that its a substantial size for a model of the Proteus. Based on what I've seen here, Drew's kit should be just incredible. I think Proteus fans are in for quite a treat.

Huzz


----------



## moonbus01 (Jun 4, 2010)

That is one hunk of fiberglass!!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Nice behind the scene shot.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic Voyage had two great pieces of eye candy, and the Proteus was one of them.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Jodet said:


> Fantastic Voyage had two great pieces of eye candy, and the Proteus was one of them.


And the other was Donald Pleasence. That bald head gets me going, Baby! What a lucky part that white blood cell had! 

:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Actually the picture had _three_ great pieces of eye candy, and Raquel was two of them!


----------



## moonbus01 (Jun 4, 2010)

Dang, Beat me to it.


----------



## raidernationhef (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Drew....
Im new here but congrats on the adoption plans. PLEASE let me know whats up with the PROTEUS asap. I HAVE to have this model!!!!

Thaks,
Scott


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Interior molds are pretty much done... I just sent the hulls back to Custom Replicas with revised and improved fit. Many tiny parts done in metal, and i am sending new metal masters of the delicate pilot chair frame to Custom Replicas this morning... so casting is nearly complete. As the cast parts becomes set in stone I will send off the Photoetch work and she will be done... impossibly late, but even better than I ever imagined. The guys over at Custom Replicas are totally nailing these parts and share my passion for getting this kit perfect. 

I stopped posting after so many failed attempts to ship it... but never stopped working... I have an announcment to make later today on another product, and a surprise never before mentioned product that will be announced and available very soon.

thanks for asking raider!

Drew

oh... and Jimmy Flintstone has been casting the little figures for the Proteus... I haven't seen them yet, but he'll nail it... he always does!


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

drewid142 said:


> I have an announcment to make later today on another product, and a surprise never before mentioned product that will be announced and available very soon.


Please don't tease us so. I am salivating with anticipation!

Oh, and great news on the Proteus. Now that, I definately can't wait for.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

no teasing... posted a new product on Moebius forum a few minutes ago...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=318488

will post the other new product on this forum soon!


----------



## raidernationhef (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello Drew,

Thanks for the reply. I need this model!! (PROTEUS) Please tell me its on the horizon. And where I can get it once its done. Its like a mission now for me to get this damn thing!! Fell in love with that sub at the drive in in '66 (when I was 4!!) and wanted to build it ever since.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

She's almost ready, raidernationhef! My love for her is the same as yours... saw the movie with my brother at local theater, had my mother mail crayon "plans" for a model to Revell... yeah, right... no, really!

I stopped posting BS a while back when ran into troubles getting her cast. I am working with Custom Replicas getting her cast and she is going to be more perfect than even I expected! Look for some pics in the not too distant future and keep the faith... she's almost done!

Drew


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

So Drew, are you having some small parts cast in metal to act as mold masters, or will the eventual kit actually have white metal parts?

Either way, it'll be cool...


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

There are some extremely small and delicate parts that are being done in metal and will be white metal parts in the kit... such as the unbelievably delicate but stupendously cool frame for the pilot seat. Kit will be mostly resin, with vacuform dome, lasercut optical grade plexiglass windows. 

Drew


----------



## SimboWales (Mar 1, 2009)

What sort of aproximate price range would the kit retail for Drew ?

Paul


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

I was excited when the 1/72 version was announced, but now I'm ultra-excited since the scale has been bumped up. I can't wait to see this larger scale uber-accurate version of one of my favorite sci-fi subs "in the flesh". A definate "must-have" for me. I know I said it before, but thanks Drew, for realizing the dreams for a high-quality kit of this iconic ship.


----------



## raidernationhef (Jan 23, 2011)

Drew,
Can you tell me whats the prognosis for the arrival of the PROTEUS kit? Also....PLEASE tell me you wont be parsing them out on Ebay for what usually ends up being $400.00 after bidding is through.(!) I cant afford that kinda money for a model. But I NEED this kit!!.....and I'd like to keep my marriage going as well.....which wouldnt happen if I spent that kinda $$.....

Lemme know whats up, k?


----------



## raidernationhef (Jan 23, 2011)

Right on Drew! Just tell me you wont put em up on ebay for 500 bucks each...I need my marriage to stay intact too.

Anyway, heres my entry for my own personal "How do you satisfy your (hopefully temporary) "PROTEUS jones" until the real model gets here....
I bought this lil 2 inch diecast PROTEUS on ebay from Australia for like 26.00 bucks. I painted it up myself.
All due recognition (and apologies?) to Randy Cooper as I "barrowed" his idea as to how to display it.
Tell me what ya think. 

BTW.....lmao regarding the comments above about the eye candy in FV....I'll rank PROTEUS as #1....but that Donald Pleasance/bald head/ lucky white blood cell post....lmfao!
Speaking of DP, who the hell is James Cameron gonna get to fill THOSE shoes in the remake FINALLY coming up? (it IS coming up, right?)


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Any updates on this Drew?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

OK... I am breaking my own rule... I told myself i was not posting again until they were actually available, but we are so close now I can actually taste it! I am doing a test build for display at the show, and I will have kits for sale at the show. They are in Production right now at Custom Replicas and they are simply stunning!

I will post in a few weeks with lots of pics, prices, etc.

I hope you like what you see!

Cheers

Drew


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Drew, it looks fantastic. :thumbsup: Can't wait to see your buildup.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Oooh-Aaah.

Those parts shots look very good. The pilot seat is very detailed and is that a surgical laser I see in the white metal parts???

Really looking forward to seeing the build-up.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Why that's just silly! Spectacular!


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

JeffG said:


> Why that's just silly! Spectacular!


Heh, I totally agree. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Time cannot fly fast enough!


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello Drew

Count me *in* !!! :thumbsup:

Gaétan


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

When can we common folk , who arent going to Wonderfest , be able to pick up one of these gems.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

I agree.... can't make WF this year..... but have been waiting......

soooooooooooooo long for this baby!!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Mike: I'll pick one up for you if you'd like. (You have to pay for it of course, I'm not *that* generous )

And I'll see if I can find a Phantom Cruiser, too.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Paulbo thanks for looking out for the peeps!

Mike... I got your back on this one... BUMMED you aren't coming this year! PM me and we will solid you!

All others... no worries.. promise... within a few weeks of WF we will take care of you all, unless there is an onslouight ... spelling? of orders I could not forsee... even then... we will be making them steady for a good long while... I promise it won't be like the add-on figures where I sold a few then went out of stock for an eternity... these new casting partners are solid and we are taking care of business!

She takes my breath away she is so beautiful! I can't wait to see real modelers do their build ups... the test build that I am doing reminds me that i have certain skills, but paint/build up is not my strength!

Cheers

Pics, prices, and details in a few weeks!

Drew


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Paulbo wrote:


> Mike: I'll pick one up for you if you'd like. (You have to pay for it of course, I'm not *that* generous )
> 
> And I'll see if I can find a Phantom Cruiser, too.


Humm... I don't know if you are too kind or just too cruel? :freak:

Phantom Cruiser is a good thing! :thumbsup:

drewid142 wrote:


> Mike... I got your back on this one... BUMMED you aren't coming this year! PM me and we will solid you!


BUMMED that I am not making it either. Life has gotten in the way.

Besides....

Who's going to take Paul to the liquor store now? 

Thanks for getting my back on this. Sending you a pm.

For those going to WF, like they said in the Life of Brain flick....

"You lucky bastard... you lucky, lucky bastard!" (scene in the dungen)


----------



## raidernationhef (Jan 23, 2011)

drewid142 said:


> OK... I am breaking my own rule... I told myself i was not posting again until they were actually available, but we are so close now I can actually taste it! I am doing a test build for display at the show, and I will have kits for sale at the show. They are in Production right now at Custom Replicas and they are simply stunning!
> 
> I will post in a few weeks with lots of pics, prices, etc.
> 
> ...


Damn Drew! You are knockin this sucker outta the park!! These pieces and your process look abso-freakin-lutely awesome!! Im chompin at the bit for your model. Cant wait to see pics. I sure hope I'll be able to afford the kit....Please tell me I'll be able to afford the kit......PLEASE!!


----------



## raidernationhef (Jan 23, 2011)

jaws62666 said:


> When can we common folk , who arent going to Wonderfest , be able to pick up one of these gems.


Forgive my cluelessness.....but what the hell is "Wonderfest"?


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

raidernationhef said:


> Forgive my cluelessness.....but what the hell is "Wonderfest"?


Go here: www.wonderfest.com


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

raidernationhef wrote:


> Forgive my cluelessness.....but what the hell is "Wonderfest"?


If you are in the US... you have to go just once and after that... you will always want to go!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Who's making a Phantom Cruiser?


----------



## raidernationhef (Jan 23, 2011)

fire91bird said:


> Go here: www.wonderfest.com


Whoa! Louisville?? (or Loovull as the locals say) Jeez, dont I wish! Im stuck out here in CA. But if anyone runs into Drew and he's taking PROTEUS orders, could you be so kind as to put my name on the list?

I'd be indebted....


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

ok... sorry... I getting contacted by so many that want a list that i will go ahead and start one... I am starting a new thread so it won't get missed.

Cheers!

Drew


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

jbond wrote:


> Who's making a Phantom Cruiser?


Nobody... just an inside joke about something that I have been wishing would be made.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Ah, too bad! You know Ravenstar actually made a little one as a bonus kit--about 3 inches long. You couldn't order it individually, it just came as a bonus with other regular orders. Not bad but I'd like something bigger some day.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Didn't know Ravenstar made one. :freak:

Too bad... would have tried to get one.


----------



## DEEMAN (Mar 27, 2008)

That Will Be Fantastic , Does Any Body Know Why They Dont Make A Uss Enterpise 1/350 From The Movie Of2009 They Only Making Some Chezzy 1/2500 Version That's Bogus


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

They're not even making the 1/2500 version. That's totally boguser!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:freak: Is that even a WORD??? But I agree with you anyway, "Mr, Bond". :dude:


----------



## raidernationhef (Jan 23, 2011)

*The "Paper Proteus" schematics*

For what its worth..... here are the images I saved from the Paper Proteus model that was online.

Dont know how well it'll work for ya, though, as far as quality goes....


----------

